

Facebook.com is Down(ish) - kbambz
https://www.facebook.com?ref

======
jaredsohn
Down for me, too (and others according to twitter):
[https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20down&f=realtime](https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20down&f=realtime)

------
devopstom
Works for me.

~~~
kbambz
It came back for for a minute for me, too, but now it wont load...again. Seems
to be spotty, hence the "ish". FWIW, a friend of mine is experiencing the same
behavior.

